# Gun Rebuild



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a 490, had to do a rebuild on one of the guns that came with it, no big deal, 60 bucks and a little bit of time later like a brand new gun :thumbsup:

Question is, when do most of you decide to rebuild your guns? The second gun I have, after I let go of the trigger will slowly build up a couple drops of water ( what I have in the line right now ) while the rebuilt one zero comes out.

I've had guns I've used from other guys that would stay on for like 3 seconds after letting go, obviously those needed to be rebuilt immediately.

I'm tempted to go out and get another rebuild pack first thing in the morning, am I just being paranoid or is that couple drips more than enough to you?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I rebuild a gun when it starts acting funky and is effecting the finish. Best to be able to just pull a good one out so you are not having any down time.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"The second gun I have, after I let go of the trigger will slowly build up a couple drops of water......."*

And that, my Friend, is what will fudge up a beautiful woodwork job. Probably fine for exterior work, but the ball is on it's way to getting grooved.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> *"The second gun I have, after I let go of the trigger will slowly build up a couple drops of water......."*
> 
> And that, my Friend, is what will fudge up a beautiful woodwork job. Probably fine for exterior work, but the ball is on it's way to getting grooved.


Absolutely.

I was pretty well deciding, do I use the good one for spraying trim, and the fudgy one for exteriors ceilings etc, or just throw the money at it sooner and have 2 in top notch condition.

I'm thinking I'll use it for one exterior then rebuild it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I was pretty well deciding, do I use the good one for spraying trim, and the fudgy one for exteriors ceilings etc, or just throw the money at it sooner and have 2 in top notch condition.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll use it for one exterior then rebuild it


Why not just use the good one for both jobs? And rebuild the other when a check clears. That way when the good one starts getting worn you can pull a good one out and then repeat the cycle.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Why not just use the good one for both jobs? And rebuild the other when a check clears. That way when the good one starts getting worn you can pull a good one out and then repeat the cycle.


I may just do that :thumbsup: I guess i'm not overly paranoid afterall :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, as soon as you get any spitting, or like you said, building up a few drops without pulling the trigger. It needs a rebuild. Get a full rebuild kit, which it sounds like you did. Some of the cheaper kits only replace the needle. A full kit will do the needle ( part with the spring on it ) and the seat ( the threaded part that screws into the tip of the gun ).


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yep, as soon as you get any spitting, or like you said, building up a few drops without pulling the trigger. It needs a rebuild. Get a full rebuild kit, which it sounds like you did. Some of the cheaper kits only replace the needle. A full kit will do the needle ( part with the spring on it ) and the seat ( the threaded part that screws into the tip of the gun ).


New contractor gun rebuild kits look a little different, spring is in the back of the gun and the needle is enclosed in a rubber sleeve.

But yeah, basically replaces half the gun and makes it like brand new again :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Even with good cleaning the gun will have some left over paint behind the valve. I have found it best to pull it apart and clean between the time of replacing the valve. If you pull the valve out and look at the ball on the end of the valve it suppose to be perfectly round but if it has a ring around it it's time to replace it.You can get extra life out of it if you turn the valve like 180 degrees from where it is when you open it up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Even with good cleaning the gun will have some left over paint behind the valve. I have found it best to pull it apart and clean between the time of replacing the valve. If you pull the valve out and look at the ball on the end of the valve it suppose to be perfectly round but if it has a ring around it it's time to replace it.You can get extra life out of it if you turn the valve like 180 degrees from where it is when you open it up.


True, but only if the seat is reversible. Some pumps they aren't.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

*my tip of the day*

make sure you hold the trigger back when you take that nut on and off of the front of the gun. if not you may end up scoring your brand new needle ball when you tighten that nut back down. also sometimes you can just get a whole new gun at pro show for bout 100.00. not really necessary, but i always like new **** better.:yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WiseGuys Painting said:


> make sure you hold the trigger back when you take that nut on and off of the front of the gun. if not you may end up scoring your brand new needle ball when you tighten that nut back down. also sometimes you can just get a whole new gun at pro show for bout 100.00. not really necessary, but i always like new **** better.:yes:


I sell ASM 400 guns for $90 all day long, no pro show needed  You are right about the trigger, but some guns need the trigger pulled others dont.


----------

